# looking to buy a new wireless therm system.



## fishcrazy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm planning on buying the system later this week. I see lots of people like the maveric products.  What other brands should I be looking at? Would probably say around $100.0 or less. I like the idea of multiple probes and would like more than 2 if possible. :biggrin:

 I've looked at the igrill and just don't think I want one. The reviews sound like they are a little prone to problems and I have an android phone and from what I see aren't up to par yet.

I like gadgets to play around with. I really wish they made a wifi smoker that would link up with a smart phone with several probes, a fan and temp control and maybe a wood or pellet hopper. Building a custom program would be lots of fun. It really shouldn't be that expensive to build. The brain would be your device running an app.

Kris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have the Mav 732 and the original iGrill. I like both and use both. The iGrill doesn't work with Android phones. I have heard that the new Mav 733 is good. What ever you end up with first thing test the probes in boiling water to see how accurate they are. My Mav is about 3 degrees off on one probe and 2 degrees off on the other, which in my book isn't that big of a deal. If they were ten degrees off then I'd be doing the math every time to make the adjustments. The iGrill is my go to therm now. It's spot in and the app is really easy to adjust temps and alarms. The Mav 733 supposedly is easier to use than the 732. The 732 is a bit limited in the alarm settings.


----------



## fishcrazy (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks dirtsailor. 
the more I look at stuff the more I might hold off and save more money. I'm looking at the Tappecue now. It's a little more $ than I wanted to spend right now but more of what I want.


I'm still looking for input.

anybody have experience with the Tappecue systems?

Kris


----------



## manzwood (Jan 12, 2014)

I just bought the Maverick 733 with "up-graded" probes about 2 months ago and have used is I would guess a 8 or 10 times and will highly recommend the instrument. In fact my Maverick 733 is still using the factory supplied batteries!

Getting the receiver's display to change the type meat being monitored and taste (doneness) settings  takes a bit practice...the included directions are good, ya just have to follow them.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 12, 2014)

fishcrazy said:


> I'm looking at the Tappecue now. It's a little more $ than I wanted to spend right now but more of what I want.
> 
> anybody have experience with the Tappecue systems?
> 
> Kris


Just when I think I have all the smoking gadgets I need, Kris pulls me back in!!!!!!!  I made the mistake of looking up that Tappacue system. Started shaking uncontrollably.  Someone PLEASE have something BAD to say about the Tappacue other than the price!     

Told my wife of more than 33 years about the Tappecue's features and she cracked up laughing.  She knows I'm such a technogeek.  Between cackles she said "have you ordered it yet!"  (No I haven't, but I'm still shaking as I type).


----------



## njfoses (Jan 12, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Just when I think I have all the smoking gadgets I need, Kris pulls me back in!!!!!!!  I made the mistake of looking up that Tappacue system. Started shaking uncontrollably.  Someone PLEASE have something BAD to say about the Tappacue other than the price!
> 
> Told my wife of more than 33 years about the Tappecue's features and she cracked up laughing.  She knows I'm such a technogeek.  Between cackles she said "have you ordered it yet!"  (No I haven't, but I'm still shaking as I type).


I wish it came with clips to hold the probes on the grate.  Granted i know you can use a potato, small chunk of wood etc, but for the cost of the tappacue some included clips would be nice.


----------



## fishcrazy (Jan 12, 2014)

Noboundaries I'm sorry. :biggrin:  The more I look at that system the more I think I'm going to buy it. I figure by the time I buy multiple Maverick units for smoking several large pieces I might as well just go with the Tappacue.

My long term goal is to build a large commercial grade kitchen, walk in meat cooler and a walk in smoker for doing all our canning, meat processing, smoking. We have several of the items needed already. I'm thinking the Tappacue would be a good investment in setting up that walk in smoker. Especially since it will be a good distance from The house.


Kris


----------



## manzwood (Jan 12, 2014)

From one Technogeek to another I have the same question as your Wifie!

Have you ordered it yet?


----------



## fishcrazy (Jan 12, 2014)

Manzwood,

No I have not. I'm thinking it will now be another month since I'm looking to spend double what I originally thought I would. If steelhead fishing gets good next month it might be longer because I'll be spending my play money chasing them. 

I'm a patient person when I find something I want. I'll chew on it for a long time not getting distracted by other lesser items.



Kris


----------



## manzwood (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## fishcrazy (Jan 13, 2014)

found more options. Stoker makes a wifi therm system that also can control pit temps. Also bbg guru.


The one thing I am mot sure of is if internet service is required. I really don't need to be able to go to town while running my smoker right now. I just like the idea of useing a system to monitor multiple pieces with my smart phone from a distance of a few hundred feet. 

I don't have internet service at home. I run my tablet and computer through my phone as a wifi hot spot. If these units require a home based internet then I'm back to buying the maverick.

I should mak a call to Tappacue and see what they say.


Kris


----------



## txhomebrew (Jan 15, 2014)

Kris, the Stoker doesn't need internet access, just a new router. My 5 year old Linksys would never see the stoker, a newer Cisco-Linksys  my son had laying around does. Then download the "Stoker Log" to your laptop or get the PitPal app for your phone. 

Prost!


----------



## fishcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks! I'll look into that more.


Kris


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jan 15, 2014)

I have yet to find a good wireless probe . I bought  two different maverick thermos .  They both lose connection . I just buy a probe from wal mart  14 bucks .I know about how long it takes to smoke meat , so its not a problem .


----------

